# Saratoga Springs - Unit 14u



## dogfeet (Jul 24, 2009)

I have an exchange at Saratoga Springs for next summer.  My unit is listed as 14u.  Anyone know where that unit is or could you direct me to a place where I could find the information?  Thanks.

dogfeet


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 24, 2009)

dogfeet said:


> I have an exchange at Saratoga Springs for next summer.  My unit is listed as 14u.  Anyone know where that unit is or could you direct me to a place where I could find the information?  Thanks.
> 
> dogfeet


 I doubt highly you'll get that unit if it is a unit.  DVC has 7 days for check-ins so, the rooms are assigned based on availability.


----------



## mecllap (Jul 24, 2009)

The unit numbering system is 4 digits (i.e. 5734) -- they don't assign units until a few days before check-in.  If you have any building location preferences (I like an upper floor for a view, some people want to be closer to the main area, etc.), you can call the number that should be on your certificate and ask them to note your request(s) ahead of time, which can help -- but they're not guaranteed.  (If you rented from someone, that person will need to make the call to their Member Services number).  You can also add the Dining Plan that way, if you want it -- you pay for it when you check in.  There's tons of info about SSR (and the DDP) on the DVC section of disboards.com and also on mouseowners.com (maps, tips, etc.).  They don't have luggage carts at the buildings, just FYI -- that was a bit of an issue for me.


----------



## dogfeet (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

      dogfeet


----------

